# Garryfong PowerSnoot



## ghache (Jun 18, 2010)

Any one tried one of these?

DIY?



PowerSnoot - Flash Diffusers & Accessories


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2010)

It's pretty new. There is the DIY snoot system for speedlights using black straws. Strobist has some articles on fitting a snoot and a grid to a speedlight flash. Honl has their Speed Grid setup for about $29.95, or roughly half of the price of the Fong system. The Fong videos are not very good sales tools--those sample photos just don't make the light coming out of that thing look all that compelling to me.

Honl Photo | 1/4" Speed Grid for Speed System | HONL-GRID4


----------



## ghache (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Derrel, 

i found some DIY.

here are the specs someone made for the vivitars 285hv

http://www.lightmountain.com/PhotoStuff/V285VH_Grids.pdf


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2010)

Sure thing, ghache.

I did a quick search and came up with these four links for people who might want to see some of the DIY stuff that has been popularized. There are dozens more links around the web as well.

Strobist: More Cheap and Easy Grid Spots

Strobist: Free and So Easy: DIY Grid Spots for Your Flash

Speedlite "Grid" (as seen on Strobist Blog)

Cheap DIY strobist grid on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ghache (Jun 18, 2010)

I will make 3 of the square one tonight, ill go shop for coropast since it look alot easier to glue together than straw.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 19, 2010)

Black craft paper celotaped into a cone - fits all of my SB's, my vivitars and my metz's. Cost pennies. Size of the light is very easily modified.

To get really fancy, use black craft foam held into shape with tiny rare earth magnets.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 19, 2010)

That's sounds like the kind of product name that should have a a body builder or a WWF wrestler on tv selling it and yelling the whole time.  

"POWERSLAM YOUR PUNY PHOTOS UP TO NEXT LEVEL WITH THE GARY FONG POWERSNOOT!!! OR ARE YOU NOT MAN ENOUGH?!?"


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2010)

Patrice said:


> Black craft paper celotaped into a cone - fits all of my SB's, my vivitars and my metz's. Cost pennies. Size of the light is very easily modified.
> 
> To get really fancy, use black craft foam held into shape with tiny rare earth magnets.


 +1  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> That's sounds like the kind of product name that should have a a body builder or a WWF wrestler on tv selling it and yelling the whole time.
> 
> "POWERSLAM YOUR PUNY PHOTOS UP TO NEXT LEVEL WITH THE GARY FONG POWERSNOOT!!! OR ARE YOU NOT MAN ENOUGH?!?"



OMG-THAT is the FUNNIEST, most hilarious comment! I just spewed coffee all over. Doggone you GeneralBenson!


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 19, 2010)

Almost like this commercial. POWERTHIRST!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBtiBwGhpMc&feature=youtube_gdata[/ame]


----------

